# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Bosch sensixx B20L ατμοσιδερο δεν βγαζει ατμο

## nissanpower

Γεια σας.Εχω ενα ατμοσιδερο bosch με μποιλερ το οποιο δεν βγαζει ατμο.Δεν ακουγεται το κλακ οταν παταω το κουμπι και δεν αναβει το λαμπακι για τον ατμο οταν ειναι ετοιμο.Μετρησα ταση στην ηλεκτροβαλβιδα και ερχονται τα 220v.Επισης αλλαξα το πηνιο και παλι τα ιδια.Το μποιλερ λογικα πρεπει να καιει οταν ειναι ετοιμο το νερο,ετσι δεν ειναι?Δεν το βλεπω να καιει απλα ειναι χλιαρο.Να εχει καψει την αντισταση του μποιλερ?Τι ταση πρεπει να εχω στην αντισταση για να δω αν ειναι καμμενη?Καποια αλλη ιδεα?Ευχαριστω.

----------


## nissanpower

Τελικα δεν ερχεται ταση στην αντλια οποτε μαλλον για πλακετα το κοβω.Εχει ενα ZD405 μπροστα απ το καλωδιο του ρευματος μαλλον θυριστορ πρεπει να ειναι και πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι καμμενο.

----------


## nissanpower

Δεν ηταν καμμενο το θυριστορ τελικα.Στην ηλεκτροβανα ερχονται συνεχεια 220v αυτο ειναι σωστο?Γνωριζει καποιος? Ο θερμοστατης του μποιλερ που ακριβως βρισκεται?

----------


## pourpou

οταν λες στην ηλεκτροβανα εννοεις το πηνιο της ηλεκτροβαλβιδας;εκει κανονικα πρεπει να εχεις ταση καθε φορα που πατας το πληκτρο απ το σιδερο.πρεπει για σιγουρα να μετρησεις με πολυμετρο στο πηνιο στα δυο καλωδια φαση ουδετερο γιατι το τριτο καλωδιο ειναι γειωση και αν βαλεις εκει πολυμετρο δε θα βγαλεις ακρη.
βαλε στα αλλα δυο και πατα το κουμπι να δεις αν εχεις ταση(για να δωσει ομως εντολη το πληκτρο στο πηνιο νομιζω χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πρεπει πρωτα να ζεσταθει το μποιλερ)τουλαχιστον σε καποια ετσι ειναι το συστημα

----------

FILMAN (14-02-17)

----------


## nissanpower

Ναι το πηνιο της ηλεκτροβαλβιδας εννοω.εμενα εκει εχει μονιμα 220v και οχι μονο οταν πατησω το κουμπι.


> οταν λες στην ηλεκτροβανα εννοεις το πηνιο της ηλεκτροβαλβιδας;εκει κανονικα πρεπει να εχεις ταση καθε φορα που πατας το πληκτρο απ το σιδερο.πρεπει για σιγουρα να μετρησεις με πολυμετρο στο πηνιο στα δυο καλωδια φαση ουδετερο γιατι το τριτο καλωδιο ειναι γειωση και αν βαλεις εκει πολυμετρο δε θα βγαλεις ακρη.
> βαλε στα αλλα δυο και πατα το κουμπι να δεις αν εχεις ταση(για να δωσει ομως εντολη το πληκτρο στο πηνιο νομιζω χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πρεπει πρωτα να ζεσταθει το μποιλερ)τουλαχιστον σε καποια ετσι ειναι το συστημα

----------


## pourpou

μηπως στο πηνιο εχει απ τη μανα του συνεχεια φαση και πατωντας το πληκτρο δινει ουδετερο;αν ειναι ετσι κι εσυ βαζεις το πολυμετρο φαση και γειωση ειναι λογικο να σου δειχνει συνεχεια ταση.
βρες ποιο απ τα τρεια καλωδια στο πηνιο ειναι η γειωση και τοτε μετρα τα αλλα δυο

----------

FILMAN (14-02-17)

----------


## nissanpower

Δυο καλωδια εχει μονο στο πηνιο.Γειωση δεν εχει απο την μανα του.


> μηπως στο πηνιο εχει απ τη μανα του συνεχεια φαση και πατωντας το πληκτρο δινει ουδετερο;αν ειναι ετσι κι εσυ βαζεις το πολυμετρο φαση και γειωση ειναι λογικο να σου δειχνει συνεχεια ταση.
> βρες ποιο απ τα τρεια καλωδια στο πηνιο ειναι η γειωση και τοτε μετρα τα αλλα δυο

----------


## pourpou

o.k αν εχει δυο και εχεις ταση συνεχως ριξε μια ματια στο πληκτρο μηπως εχει σφηνωσει πατημενο;μηπως οι επαφες του ειναι συνεχως κλειστες;μετρα το κι αυτο με πολυμετρο στα ωμ

----------

FILMAN (14-02-17)

----------


## pourpou

δεν εχει τετοιο πηνιο;
imagesLRCI4WEB.jpg

----------


## nissanpower

το εχω μετρησει και δουλευει μια χαρα το κουμπι απο το σιδερο μεχρι και την πλακετα.Δεν ειναι κολλημενο.Κατι αλλο συμβαινει αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι.Μηπως στην πλακετα ειναι κατι αλλο καμμενο και περναει συνεχεια ρευμα?


> o.k αν εχει δυο και εχεις ταση συνεχως ριξε μια ματια στο πληκτρο μηπως εχει σφηνωσει πατημενο;μηπως οι επαφες του ειναι συνεχως κλειστες;μετρα το κι αυτο με πολυμετρο στα ωμ

----------


## nissanpower

Ακριβως τετοιο ειναι αλλα δεν εχει καλωδιο γειωσης να παει εκει.


> δεν εχει τετοιο πηνιο;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43128

----------


## pourpou

τοτε βασιλη περιμενε να απαντησει καποιος τεχνικος απ τα παιδια εδω.
εγω προσπαθησα με οποιες γνωσεις ερασιτεχνη εχω αλλα απο πλακετες δεν γνωριζω

----------


## nissanpower

ΟΚ σε ευχαριστω.


> τοτε βασιλη περιμενε να απαντησει καποιος τεχνικος απ τα παιδια εδω.
> εγω προσπαθησα με οποιες γνωσεις ερασιτεχνη εχω αλλα απο πλακετες δεν γνωριζω

----------


## diony

Κάποια ατμοσυστήματα και μέχρι να ζεσταθεί το νερό του μπόιλερ δίνουν τάση στη βαλβίδα και εκτονώνει το θάλαμο είτε πατήσεις είτε όχι το κουμπί του ατμού , και λίγο πριν αρχίσει να ατμοποιεί , την κλείνουν (δε θυμάμαι σε ποια θερμοκρασία πριν τους 100 βαθμούς) από εκεί και πέρα η βαλβίδα ελέγχεται μόνο από το μπουτόν ατμού
*Αν αυτό συμβαίνει και με το δικό σου* , τότε ίσως να ψάξεις το λόγο που δε θερμαίνει 

Βάλε κάποιες φωτογραφίες καθαρές αν μπορείς 

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ότι κάνεις με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας*

----------


## nissanpower

Το μποιλερ ζεστενεται κανονικα αλλα δεν δεχεται καμμια εντολη απο το κουμπι του ατμου και οταν το παταω δεν ακουγεται το κλακ και επισης δεν αναβει το λαμπακι οταν ειναι ετοιμο το νερο.Το πηνιο το εχω αλλαξει με αλλο πηνιο  αλλα αλλης μαρκας απο juro pro και οχι της bosch


> Κάποια ατμοσυστήματα και μέχρι να ζεσταθεί το νερό του μπόιλερ δίνουν τάση στη βαλβίδα και εκτονώνει το θάλαμο είτε πατήσεις είτε όχι το κουμπί του ατμού , και λίγο πριν αρχίσει να ατμοποιεί , την κλείνουν (δε θυμάμαι σε ποια θερμοκρασία πριν τους 100 βαθμούς) από εκεί και πέρα η βαλβίδα ελέγχεται μόνο από το μπουτόν ατμού
> *Αν αυτό συμβαίνει και με το δικό σου* , τότε ίσως να ψάξεις το λόγο που δε θερμαίνει 
> 
> Βάλε κάποιες φωτογραφίες καθαρές αν μπορείς 
> 
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ότι κάνεις με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας*

----------


## diony

> Δεν ακουγεται το κλακ οταν παταω το κουμπι και δεν αναβει το λαμπακι για τον ατμο οταν ειναι ετοιμο.






> Το μποιλερ λογικα πρεπει να καιει οταν ειναι ετοιμο το νερο,ετσι δεν ειναι?Δεν το βλεπω να καιει απλα ειναι χλιαρο.



Για να βγάλει ατμό πρέπει να τον έχει φτιάξει πρώτα
Εδώ γράφεις ότι είναι χλιαρό

----------


## nissanpower

καιει το μποιλερ τελικα


> Για να βγάλει ατμό πρέπει να τον έχει φτιάξει πρώτα
> Εδώ γράφεις ότι είναι χλιαρό

----------


## nissanpower

Να εξηγησω ακριβως το τι κανει.Βαζω νερο στο δοχειο απο το σιδερο.Το βαζω στην πριζα το ανοιγω και δεν δουλευει η αντλια να τραβηξει νερο για να το παει στο μποιλερ.Δινω εξωτερικο ρευμα στην αντλια και τραβαει νερο και το παει στο μποιλερ και το νερο αρχιζει και ζεσταινεται.Οταν ομως το νερο ζεσταθει αρκετα (το καταλαβαινω απο το μποιλερ που καιει) δεν αναβει το λαμπακι του ατμου οτι ειναι ετοιμο και οταν παταω το κουμπι απο το σιδερο δεν ακουγεται καποιος ηχος (κλακ) και δεν κανει τιποτα,δεν βγαζει ατμο.

----------


## diony

Αν πηγαίνουν 230 βολτ στο πηνίο της βαλβίδας και δεν ανοίγει , υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι βουλωμένη ή κολλημένη

----------


## nissanpower

Την εβγαλα και την καθαρισα,την φυσιξα και περναει αερας απο την μια πλευρα στην αλλη.


> Αν πηγαίνουν 230 βολτ στο πηνίο της βαλβίδας και δεν ανοίγει , υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι βουλωμένη ή κολλημένη

----------


## diony

> Ναι το πηνιο της ηλεκτροβαλβιδας εννοω.εμενα εκει εχει μονιμα 220v και οχι μονο οταν πατησω το κουμπι.



εδώ τα 220 βολτ με τι όργανο τα μετράς ?

----------


## nissanpower

Με πολυμετρο


> εδώ τα 220 βολτ με τι όργανο τα μετράς ?

----------


## nissanpower

Καθαρισα ξανα την βαλβιδα με ξυδι και μετα με σπρευ WD40 και η βαλβιδα φαινεται πως δουλευει τωρα.ακουγεται δλδ το κλακ ενω πριν δεν ακουγοταν.Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι οτι ενω ζεσταινεται κανονικα το μποιλερ δεν κοβει οταν φτανει στην επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια και συνεχιζει να ζεσταινεται χωρις να αναψει το πρασινο λαμπακι του ατμου που οταν αναψει σημαινει οτι ειναι ετοιμος ο ατμος με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαζει ατμο το σιδερο.Επανω στο μποιλερ εχει εναν αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας με σιλικονουχο διαφανο πλαστικο.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει χαλασει αυτος ο αισθητηρας και να μην "κοβει" το μποιλερ?

----------


## georgis

Αν ειναι ενα μακροστενο ασημι σωλινακι,δεν ειναι για αυτη την δουλεια.

----------


## nissanpower

Τι εννοεις δεν ειναι γι αυτη τη δουλεια?Δεν ειναι αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας?


> Αν ειναι ενα μακροστενο ασημι σωλινακι,δεν ειναι για αυτη την δουλεια.

----------


## nissanpower

IMG_20170213_173633.jpgIMG_20170213_173652.jpgIMG_20170213_173708.jpgΑυτο δεν ειναι αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας?


> Αν ειναι ενα μακροστενο ασημι σωλινακι,δεν ειναι για αυτη την δουλεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και μόνο που έχει σιλικόνη δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις απαιτήσεις να θεωρείται θερμοστάτης αλλά θερμικό ασφαλείας ή αν είναι είναι μιας χρήσεως θερμικό ασφαλείας αλλά όχι με θερμοστατικές ιδιότητες επαναφοράς . (πες μας όμως και σε αυτό με σιλικόνη τι μετράς σε Ωμ)
Κανονικά πρέπει να είναι όπως στο 1ο και στο τελευταίο παρακάτω.
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...id=51&m=68&l=1

----------


## nissanpower

Αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας εγω ειπα πως ειναι και οχι θερμοστατης.Μετραω με το πολυμετρο σε ohm και δειχνει μια τιμη και οταν το ζεσταινω με αναπτηρα αυτη η τιμη πεφτει,αρα ειναι αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας και πηγαινει και συνδεεται πανω σε πλακετα. 


> Και μόνο που έχει σιλικόνη δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις απαιτήσεις να θεωρείται θερμοστάτης αλλά θερμικό ασφαλείας ή αν είναι είναι μιας χρήσεως θερμικό ασφαλείας αλλά όχι με θερμοστατικές ιδιότητες επαναφοράς . (πες μας όμως και σε αυτό με σιλικόνη τι μετράς σε Ωμ)
> Κανονικά πρέπει να είναι όπως στο 1ο και στο τελευταίο παρακάτω.
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...id=51&m=68&l=1

----------


## nissanpower

IMG_20170213_212021.jpgIMG_20170213_212219.jpgIMG_20170213_212227.jpgIMG_20170213_212234.jpgIMG_20170213_212240.jpg

----------


## diony

> IMG_20170213_173633.jpgIMG_20170213_173652.jpgIMG_20170213_173708.jpgΑυτο δεν ειναι αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας?



Αν είναι σαν γυάλινη δίοδος με διάμετρο 2 χιλιοστά περίπου , είναι αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας , αν είναι μεταλλικό σωληνάκι 5 χιλιοστά είναι θερμική ασφάλεια
Η φωτογραφία είναι θολή και δε φαίνεται καθαρά

----------

FILMAN (14-02-17)

----------


## diony

> Καθαρισα ξανα την βαλβιδα με ξυδι και μετα με σπρευ WD40 και η βαλβιδα φαινεται πως δουλευει τωρα.ακουγεται δλδ το κλακ ενω πριν δεν ακουγοταν.Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι οτι ενω ζεσταινεται κανονικα το μποιλερ δεν κοβει οταν φτανει στην επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια και συνεχιζει να ζεσταινεται χωρις να αναψει το πρασινο λαμπακι του ατμου που οταν αναψει σημαινει οτι ειναι ετοιμος ο ατμος με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαζει ατμο το σιδερο.Επανω στο μποιλερ εχει εναν αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας με σιλικονουχο διαφανο πλαστικο.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει χαλασει αυτος ο αισθητηρας και να μην "κοβει" το μποιλερ?




Δεν ξέρουμε αν ο αισθητήρας έχει βλάβη *ή* όχι  (θα το δούμε σε άλλη φάση)  αλλά με δεδομένο *πως το μπόιλερ έχει νερό* και *το ζεσταίνει αρκετά* και πατώντας το κουμπί *ακούγεται το κτύπημα της βαλβίδας* η οποία είναι *ξεβουλωμένη και λειτουργική* , έπρεπε να σου βγάλει έστω και λίγο ατμό
Αφού δε βγάζει κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει *ή* κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τότε σύμφωνα με προλαλήσαντα υποθέτουμε ότι έχει και μπόιλερ φουλ βουλωμένο?

----------


## nissanpower

Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι φταιει η πλακετα.Το ξανακαθαρισα το μποιλερ αρκετες φορες αλλα με προβληματιζει οτι με το που ανοιγω το σιδερο ακουγεται ο θορυβος της βαλβιδας αλλα δεν τραβαει νερο απο το δοχειο για να το παει στο μποιλερ το μοτερακι.Αν του δωσω εγω ρευμα τοτε δουλευει και το παει στο μποιλερ και αρχιζει να ζεσταινεται αλλα το βλεπω οτι το ζεσταινει πολυ αργα.

----------


## nissanpower

Επισης την ωρα που ζεσταινεται το νερο μεσα στο μποιλερ ,ζεστανα τηον αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας με ενα πιστολακι και σε λιγα δευτερολεπτα αναψε το πρασινο λαμπακι του ατμου  οταν πατουσα το κουμπι ακουγοταν το κλακ στην βαλβιδα που σημαινει οτι τελικα ο αισθητηρας δουλευει.Φυσικα ατμο δεν εβγαλε.Το νερο θα επρεπε το πολυ σε δυο λεπτα να το εχει ετοιμο αλλα βλεπω οτι το ζεσταινει σιγα σιγα.

----------


## diony

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να κάηκε η αντίσταση και από διαρροή με τη γείωση να σου χλιαραίνει αργά το νερό (*αν έχεις αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό στον πίνακα  και γειωμένη πρίζα θα έπρεπε να πέφτει όμως*)

Κάνε μια μέτρηση ( με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας εννοείται) την αντίσταση στα ωμ τα 2 άκρα της με ξεκουμπωμένο  τουλάχιστον τον ένα από τους 2 ακροδέκτες που συνδέονται πάνω της και πες πόσο  σου δείχνει
Πρέπει να σου δείξει γύρω στα 50 ωμ ίσως και πιο λίγα  , εξαρτάται από την ισχύ της

----------


## nissanpower

Οντως αντισταση καμμενη πρεπει να εχει.Βαζω το πολυμετρο στα 200ohm και δεν δειχνει τιποτα.Μου βγαζει μια ενδειξη απο τα 20Κ και πανω στο πολυμετρο γυρω στα 15.Το δοκιμαζω σε αλλες δυο πριζες και οντως μου ριχνει την ασφαλεια.Στην συγκεκριμενη που το δοκιμαζω τοσες μερες δεν μου ριχνει την ασφαλεια.


> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να κάηκε η αντίσταση και από διαρροή με τη γείωση να σου χλιαραίνει αργά το νερό (*αν έχεις αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό στον πίνακα  και γειωμένη πρίζα θα έπρεπε να πέφτει όμως*)
> 
> Κάνε μια μέτρηση ( με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας εννοείται) την αντίσταση στα ωμ τα 2 άκρα της με ξεκουμπωμένο  τουλάχιστον τον ένα από τους 2 ακροδέκτες που συνδέονται πάνω της και πες πόσο  σου δείχνει
> Πρέπει να σου δείξει γύρω στα 50 ωμ ίσως και πιο λίγα  , εξαρτάται από την ισχύ της

----------


## diony

Τότε θα πρέπει να δεις για κόστος αντικατάστασης , ή αν η τιμή ξεφεύγει , για καινούριο σύστημα
Η πρίζα σου αυτή των αρχικών δοκιμών *πιθανόν* *να έχει* *ουδετερογείωση* και δεν έπεφτε το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό , αυτό το γράφω διότι για να σου ζεσταίνει το μπόιλερ με καμένη αντίσταση , μόνο από διαρροή αντίστασης με γείωση θα μπορούσε να γίνει

Αν η συγκεκριμένη πρίζα των αρχικών δοκιμών δεν είχε καθόλου γείωση , με το σκεπτικό που κάνω , δεν θα ζέσταινε καθόλου το μπόιλερ στην παρούσα φάση και ακουμπώντας κάποιο μεταλλικό μέρος της συσκευής θα ένοιωθες τσίμπημα/τίναγμα από το ρεύμα και πιθανόν ηλεκτροπληξία , ανάλογα που πατούσες ή ακουμπούσες με το άλλο χέρι

----------


## nissanpower

Την άνοιξα πριν από λίγο την πρίζα και το καλώδιο της γείωσης ήταν στον αέρα.Τωρα αν ακουμπούσε στον ουδέτερο δεν το ξέρω.Παντως δεν με χτυπούσε καθόλου το ρεύμα τόσες ημέρες δοκιμών και μου κάνει επίσης εντύπωση πως το μποιλερ ακουγόταν όταν άρχιζε να ζεσταίνεται όπως όταν ανάβουμε τον θερμοσίφωνο και γι αυτό δεν μου πήγε καθόλου να μετρήσω την αντίσταση και γιατί ζεσταίνονταν κιόλας.


> Τότε θα πρέπει να δεις για κόστος αντικατάστασης , ή αν η τιμή ξεφεύγει , για καινούριο σύστημα
> Η πρίζα σου αυτή των αρχικών δοκιμών *πιθανόν* *να έχει* *ουδετερογείωση* και δεν έπεφτε το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό , αυτό το γράφω διότι για να σου ζεσταίνει το μπόιλερ με καμένη αντίσταση , μόνο από διαρροή αντίστασης με γείωση θα μπορούσε να γίνει
> 
> Αν η συγκεκριμένη πρίζα των αρχικών δοκιμών δεν είχε καθόλου γείωση , με το σκεπτικό που κάνω , δεν θα ζέσταινε καθόλου το μπόιλερ στην παρούσα φάση και ακουμπώντας κάποιο μεταλλικό μέρος της συσκευής θα ένοιωθες τσίμπημα/τίναγμα από το ρεύμα και πιθανόν ηλεκτροπληξία , ανάλογα που πατούσες ή ακουμπούσες με το άλλο χέρι

----------


## diony

Κάνε άλλη μια μέτρηση *( με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας εννοείται)* την αντίσταση για διαρροή , ξεκούμπωσε και τους 2 ακροδέκτες από την αντίσταση , και κάνε 2 μετρήσεις από τη γείωση της αντίστασης με κάθε άκρο της αντίστασης ξεχωριστά , κρατώντας τους ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου από το μονωμένο μέρος για να μην μετράει και τη δική σου αντίσταση και πες τι ενδείξεις έχεις

Βάλε το ωμόμετρο *στην πιο μεγάλη σκάλα* των ΚΩ *ή* ΜΩ που έχει

----------


## diony

> Την άνοιξα πριν από λίγο την πρίζα και το καλώδιο της γείωσης ήταν στον αέρα.Τωρα αν ακουμπούσε στον ουδέτερο δεν το ξέρω.


Αν ακουμπούσε η γείωση με τον ουδέτερο , θα έπεφτε το αντηλεκτροπληξιακό





> Παντως δεν με χτυπούσε καθόλου το ρεύμα τόσες ημέρες δοκιμών



Αν πατούσες με μονωμένα παπούτσια πιθανό για αυτό δεν σε χτύπησε το ρεύμα




> και μου κάνει επίσης εντύπωση πως το μποιλερ ακουγόταν όταν άρχιζε να ζεσταίνεται όπως όταν ανάβουμε τον θερμοσίφωνο και γι αυτό δεν μου πήγε καθόλου να μετρήσω την αντίσταση και γιατί ζεσταίνονταν κιόλας.


Χωρίς γείωση πιθανό τα 2 μισά άκρα της κομμένης αντίστασης να έκλειναν  κύκλωμα μέσα από το νερό μεταξύ τους και ζέσταινε αυτό το λίγο

----------


## nissanpower

Στα 20ΜΩ στην μια ακρη της αντιστασης δειχνει 0.15 και στην αλλη ακρη 2.94


> Κάνε άλλη μια μέτρηση *( με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας εννοείται)* την αντίσταση για διαρροή , ξεκούμπωσε και τους 2 ακροδέκτες από την αντίσταση , και κάνε 2 μετρήσεις από τη γείωση της αντίστασης με κάθε άκρο της αντίστασης ξεχωριστά , κρατώντας τους ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου από το μονωμένο μέρος για να μην μετράει και τη δική σου αντίσταση και πες τι ενδείξεις έχεις
> 
> Βάλε το ωμόμετρο *στην πιο μεγάλη σκάλα* των ΚΩ *ή* ΜΩ που έχει

----------


## diony

Αυτό αποδεικνύει πως είναι *και* καμένη *και* έχει διαρροή με γη
Άρα πας για αντικατάσταση

----------


## nissanpower

Οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και γενικα οσους ασχοληθηκαν με το προβλημα μου.


> Αυτό αποδεικνύει πως είναι *και* καμένη *και* έχει διαρροή με γη
> Άρα πας για αντικατάσταση

----------

